# did you have enough wood?



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

for those of you that heat with wood, did you have enough this year? I ran out and most I know ran out. No one has it to sell. Too much snow in the woods to get to downed stuff. I was able to dig up a little but WOW! This has been one cold winter.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I use an outdoor burner. Thought I had plenty. Towards mid-February I realized I would be out soon. Problem was that my 12x6 trailer was snowed in too bad. And my cutting spots had too much snow. Basically became a wood scavenger. Found people with dead ash trees by their driveways and would fill up the back of my extended cab pickup. Usually enough to get me through a week. Am finally able to get my trailer out. Started the logging season now while the ground is still somewhat frozen. Just bought a new saw.....Efco 156. The thing is a beast. I ran Stihls for years, but highly recommend Efco.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I had to dig my trailer out too. It has been a real pain.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

At least the snow is froze now . I go out once a week looking wood picking is getting tough a lot of others doing the same all the easy wood is gone


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Lots of folks ran out in the U.P. too. Even the Timbermen's Association was acting as a clearing house to put folks in contact with loggers who had fire wood to sell. Since about mid February locals were constantly on logging jobs trying to get a load of beech or maple. Dry wood is always best but the way things were (are) green wood is all that is available. 

Bet you dollars to donuts that folks will have more wood ahead when next winter arrives! FM


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They never get their wood put up ahead. 

The one right next door had a load of wood dumped next to his deck before the snow really got deep. Never stacked it up. Of course it got buried in the snow. He had to go get a trailer load mid winter. 

Not unusual as he lets a sunshade gazebo get flattened by the snow every winter. To stupid to take it down before it snows. Did I say he is an engineer.

Three houses the other way the guy ended up scrounging wood at night most of the winter. Never gets any ahead.

I always had my wood stacked in the basement before firearm deer season. I hate handling wet wood. I always enjoyed putting up my wood until the body said enough is enough.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I think I'm alright, got about 3 face cords left....but burned a lot more then last year!....Mack


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I ran out and bought five cord more. Now the piles looking awful thin and I wonder when its going to stop.

Took these pics today


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

I still have 3 cord left and entry in my woodlot to cut. I've never ran out ta wood and don't have the setup that would fail me. Between the Kubota and farmboss I can cut a months plus supply of wood for my outdoor wood boiler anytime.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

4hrs to cut this load. Stove set at 165-180 hardly any smoke its burning so hot.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

cakebaker said:


> 4hrs to cut this load. Stove set at 165-180 hardly any smoke its burning so hot.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What brand of system are you running? I have a Midwest outdoor boiler. I adjusted my setting to run between 150 and 165. Found out I save on the wood a little more. And it still burns plenty hot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a Heatmor 200 and I keep my temps about the same as cakebakers. My house has hotwater baseboard. I tried lowering the setting and it seemed it didn't heat as well. Forced air might be different. I also used probably 25% more wood this winter than last winter due to the colder temps.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Before we started burning this fall we had 20 pallets (10 long x 2 wide x 5'5" high) ready to go for the winter. I truly felt it was an easy 2 year supply. We are 2/3rds the way through it...so far. Probably will burn 3 more face cords before the end of the burn season. 

We have an Avalon 1190 (Olympic) insert.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

tbarden11 said:


> What brand of system are you running? I have a Midwest outdoor boiler. I adjusted my setting to run between 150 and 165. Found out I save on the wood a little more. And it still burns plenty hot.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am running a Burnrite 228 made in Mt Pleasant MI. The danger of running a stove lower than 180 is caused by the amount of oxygen present in the water that will cause the fire box to sweat and also moisture will settle in the firebox. All manufactures will not suggest temps lower than 165-180 degrees if they know the science of what rots these stoves out. I use to run those cooler temps but found my stove was always dirty inside and smoked a lot. Remember smoke is lost BTUs also and i have played with many temp settings and keep coming back to 180. Do your research on operating temps on these stoves and you will find some great info of how to make these stoves last a very long time. We all know when ash mixes with water it creates an acid that will eat through steel.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

I think ill make it i have 1 cord and 2 rics of seasoned wood left in shed,cut just under a cord of ash last weekend for next yr.
ready to be done feeding the stove though


----------



## bfierke (Jul 16, 2004)

[QUOTERemember smoke is lost BTUs .[/QUOTE]

So true , but so is burning unseasoned wood. Oak, give it 3 years and you will be amazed. I never burn anything that hasn't been seasoned for at least a year. Dead ash you can get away with the branches but the trunk still has a high moisture reading . 

I burn a freestanding Hearthstone that's over 80% efficient. Had the stove for 7 years and this is the most wood I've burnt ever. Burning 24/7 on a normal winter I use about 7 face cords( I hate that term but that's a Michigan thing) to heat 1800 sq ft. This year probably closer to 12-13. Another advantage that I do is burn plenty of shoulder season wood. Silver maple, box elder, cherry, all burn really well in my stove. Plan ahead and get your wood c/s/s and you'll be better off when a winter like this hits. 

I'm 10 years or so ahead and have had a few people see my stacks and ask if its for sale this year. Nope! Too much work and to me its like money in the bank especially with the price of propane this year.  




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Im getting close to out, about 3 weeks left. i have a semi load sitting next to the woodshed that needs to be cut up. Still over a foot of snow on it. Might have to dig it out , but hoping the snow melts off it soon.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My wood supply is just fine. I cut, split and stack my own supply but being retired helps. You have to plan ahead, all my wood for next year is already tarped and seasoning. As soon as this snow gets to a reasonable level I'll be dropping trees. I like to get the tree on the ground before they fill up with sap.

A good way to decide if you have enough wood before it's too late is too know how much you started with. If you are half gone by the end of the first week of February you will need to purchase more to get to the end of hearing season.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Nope!
But it's because I was unable to put wood up. I was given some and bought some logs but will not have enough.


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Still have more than a months worth in the shed and next years is already stacked and drying. I also cut right behind the house and I am retired which helps a lot.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Im burning just over a face cord a week on a 2100 square ft home. Is this about normal??? New place never did the woodstove thing in the past. This is maple.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

seems a bit high,but depends on type of stove also,and how warm u keep it.
im only heating 1400 sq ft and dont use 1/2 that,but also noone home all day to feed stove makes wood last longer.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I had 13 cords at the start of the year. 
Normally burn 8-10 
I have about 2 left right now. 
Heat my house and garage with a Hardy wood boiler.
Going to be right down to the end with the 2 cords. 
Will probably start cutting next years in about a month. 
Have about 5 cords laying on the ground under the snow. 
Hope I can find it in a month.


----------

